

Angels & Demons (with Naomi Watts) - terpua
http://imdb.com/title/tt0808151/

======
jkush
For a moment I was stunned because I thought you meant Naomi Campbell. What a
horrible thought.

------
andyn
So as long as the writer strike carries on, this film doesn't get produced?

Carry on!

------
mocheeks
wait why?

Is it just me... or did the first movie do disservice to the book's story -
only to be topped by Tom Hanks disgracing his own reputation as a quality
actor?

~~~
terpua
Disservice - yes

Disgracing - no

